# NOOB here; long-time H&K but looking for a new/proper holster



## RMC_SS_LDO (Jan 2, 2010)

Greetings all,

Not sure how I finally managed to discover this particular forum, but glad I did and that you have an entire H&K section! This may not be a proper introduction, but I figured I may as well dive in with a question.

I've owned a USP Compact 45 for over a decade now and still absolutely love it; countless rounds and never a jam of mis-feed.

I am posting here since I am trying to find a nice IWB custom holster. It is my primary carry (95% of the time) and I have been using crappy holsters from Uncle Mike forever and really want to upgrade to something much more stable and comfortable. I have been looking at:
- Bulman Gunleather PDC (Not taking orders at the moment)
- Milt Sparks VM2 (Looks great but takes forever to get)
- K&D Thunderbird Defender (leading option so far, just have don't know much about them)
- High Noon Tailgate (worried about a smaller holster based on the size of my pistol)
- H.B.E. Specialty LeatherWorks (No info really on them other than pictures at their site)
- Crossbreed Supertuck (Not wild about Kydex but I've heard nothing but good about them)

Looking for some suggestions. I'm looking for IWB that optimizes comfort and provides a more stable platform that the UM stuff I've been using and would prefer something that also allows deep-conceal/tuckable. Most of the time, this would be used with jeans (including shorts) or slacks with no over garment or coat and in warm weather (Southeast region) carried at the 4 o'clock position.

Another related question- what H&K USPc pistols (if any) are the same frame/interchangeable when it comes to holsters? That is, would a holster listed for the Compact 9mm or .40 also work for the Compact 45?


Thanks!

/r

Allen


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Having tried various brands for various handguns, I use Mitch Rosen pretty much exclusively now. Top notch fit and superb quality of finish and craftsmanship. Far better than any of the mass-production stuff being peddled. It might cost a bit more but you get what you pay for. It may take time for it to me made but having a backlog shows there's demand for such quality and when they're made to order and made by hand...well, you again get what you pay for. Spectacular service as well.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I believe most holsters would work across the USPc spectrum of 9, .40/357sig and .45. The 45 ACP would be the only one that is slightly different dimensionally and that difference would be negligible in most holsters. Perhaps not the ones mentioned by Blkhawk but most other leather and kydex it would work. Would be some cross over potential between the full size USP and the USPc as well.

On your list the VM2 is highly regarded for top quality and comfort.


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the insight.

The only issues I have with the Milt Sparks are the long wait time but I don't mind since I prefer to purchase things once, and the inability to convert to a OWB holster.

I am intrigued with the K&D Thunderbird Defender but I have yet to get a 1st hand account or someone with long-term use reports.

The search continues....

/r

Allen


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

Allen,
When you are wearing a heavy coat:
OWB = FOBUS #HK-1 for the USPc and USP
QWB = Safariland #5188-96 for the USP Expert and USP

IWB = Crossbreed Supertuck It is just fantastic! Get the horsehide for longevity!


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO (Jan 2, 2010)

I opted to order a Milt Sparks VM2 for IWB, but don't expect it to show up until spring... :smt088

I may take a second look at the FOBUS for OWB carry. Other FOBUS rigs I've seen were pretty solid and were secure (for the 9mm Beretta).

I really appreciate the response and the suggestions!


/r

Allen


----------

